# I have s-off through Revolutionary, but no root! Help please!



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

I have recently received my replacement T-Bolt and decided to root again. Last one I had was a launch device and I used the ADB root method, problem is I cannot use that method again as most of the needed files were posted on Megaupload (RIP).

As the title says, I have achieved s-off, and even installed the Revolutionary CWM recovery, but I do not have root! Can I just flash a rooted rom since I have s-off?


----------



## Disposibleteen (Aug 21, 2011)

In a word, yes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you flash superuser?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

I downloaded it.... I followed the directions exactly.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

UNC said:


> I downloaded it.... I followed the directions exactly.


I used it, and It worked, so I have no idea what went wrong?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I used it, and It worked, so I have no idea what went wrong?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I don't think it plays well with Windows 7 x64... So it is safe to flash roms with S-Off right?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

If you have a recovery installed all you need to do is flash a rom. Of course make a backup but simply flash a rom which will be rooted.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> If you have a recovery installed all you need to do is flash a rom. Of course make a backup but simply flash a rom which will be rooted.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Thanks guys. I guess I'm the odd person who can use ADB but not "easy root" methods. Lol.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

UNC said:


> Thanks guys. I guess I'm the odd person who can use ADB but not "easy root" methods. Lol.










I had the same problem as well. I rooted my Droid X manually and same with TBolt. After I got a replacement, I was having trouble with the easy method.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't need root to flash roms. Nuff said but if you wanna stay 100% stock w/ root which I've never done I believe you just flash the required su files in recovery which I believe are out in the wild somewhere besides multiupload

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Mattes said:


> You don't need root to flash roms.


 But you'll be restricted with what you can do when the phone is up and running. You won't be able to uninstall "bloat", use WiFi tether, etc, etc.

UNC: Revolutionary does NOT give you root. It only gives you the ability to obtain root. I can't find the guide from xda that I used now...


----------

